# Jammed workshop door lock -Help please



## tim (21 Dec 2007)

The lock for my workshop door has jammed. Its a 5 lever lock and the deadbolt won't slide ie the key won't turn fully. I have tried a bit of WD40 and also some heat from a hairdryer along with the obvious pushing/ pulling etc.

Anyone got any ideas to get the thing open - trouble is most of my tools are inside and I've got a couple of christmas pressies that I need to get out.

The hinges are undrillable btw

Cheers

Tim


----------



## nhughz (21 Dec 2007)

Do you know the make of the lock or can you post a clear picture of the keyway?

If so i should be able to help.


----------



## tim (21 Dec 2007)

I can't tell you the make but the keys are Legge. I also can't post a clear pic tonight. I can first thing tomorrow though.

Welcome to the forum btw! :lol: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## kevinr (21 Dec 2007)

If the lock has broken then you may well need a locksmith.

OR - as happened with a car lock once - it could be ice with this weather. 
Try sticking the key in very hot water - then put it in the lock. 
BE CAREFUL if its quite hot - gloves needed!

Good Lock.


----------



## speed (21 Dec 2007)

have a look inside the keyhole see if you can see thro' cos some times the cam slips and just needs flicking back with a small slotted s/driver to allow the levers to line up to relise the bolt part of the lock if tha knows what i meen


----------



## nhughz (21 Dec 2007)

Firstly check the key, it may be damaged i.e. one of the cuts bent or broken. Legge's however are notorious for one of the sliding levers sticking.........try a deadblow hammer to the door about 20cm above the keyway and if a lever is sticking it should drop down, allowing you to open the door with the key. Failing that the lock is probably damaged. If you can post a picture of the keyway i will pm you a way to proceed.


----------



## nhughz (21 Dec 2007)

Speed, if the curtain had slipped due to a worn curtain spring the key wouldn't fit into the keyway at all.

Of course it is still possible that the door has swollen during the cold snap, i note you've tried pushing and pulling but if there is no play in the door this is still a possibility.


----------



## speed (21 Dec 2007)

yes i didnt think about that, you sound like a locksmith


----------



## nhughz (21 Dec 2007)

:wink:


----------



## tim (21 Dec 2007)

I have a dead blow hammer - its in the workshop!! I do have a 2lb rubber mallet though which was in the garage so I shall have a go tomorrow first thing. It did stick sometime ago but actually turned out it was open and just needed a bit of door waggling ie the bolt didn't get completely retracted and was just catching in the jamb keep.

I don't think it is the cold - its not as cold as it has been and its been working fine since that one off incident (which I clearly should have addressed at the time!)
I am very grateful for your assistance and I will report whats going on tomorrow morning.

Many thanks

Tim


----------



## motownmartin (21 Dec 2007)

Hi Tim,

Iv'e had trouble like this before and the problem was that the door had dropped putting a lot of pressure on the lock, I had to jam a wedge underneath the door so that the key would turn.


----------



## Digit (21 Dec 2007)

> its in the workshop!!



Years ago Honda produced a motor bike called the CX500, AKA the plastic pig. A special tool was required to open the tool box, the bike was delivered with the tool, you've guessed it, in the tool box!

Roy.


----------



## tim (22 Dec 2007)

I'm IN, I'm IN \/ \/ \/ \/ 

After some sleep and mentally prompted by my own comment about it doing it once before but actually being open, I slid a thin, stiff stripper blade in the gap between door and jamb and was able to 'walk' the deadbolt back ie it was unlocked but the bolt hadn't retracted far enough.

Thanks for all the offers of help and comments. nhughz will hopefully not disappear either except for lock related advice :lol: :lol: 

Is there any hope for this lock - will a good clean help or is it time for a new one. I don't have a problem buying one, I just don't fancy it the last Saturday before Xmas.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## 9fingers (22 Dec 2007)

Well Done Tim. Glad to hear you are IN
I think the best course of action is to stay IN now and help retain personal sanity through the next week or so of excesses by working with wood.

Naturally the justification to the family is one of security and that you need to guard the tools 24/7.


I still need a justification to do the same. SWMBO insists that I stay out of my electronics 'toyroom', my mechanical workshop (even though those are both part of the house) and my woodworkshop at the bottom of the garden for the whole of Christmas day and Boxing day. All I get away with is a pencil & paper beside my chair and being able to think about what I might be doing next!!

Happy Christmas to all Forum readers.

Bob


----------



## CHJ (22 Dec 2007)

tim":3aiqm9c4 said:


> Is there any hope for this lock - will a good clean help or is it time for a new one. I don't have a problem buying one, I just don't fancy it the last Saturday before Xmas.



For peace of mind before you turn the key again I would take it out and investigate why the bolt is not pulling back far enough, worst case scenario until you can get a replacement take some material off the end of the bolt, assuming that it does not have steel hard core pins that is. (even then you may be able to remove enough to clear) or drop the striker plate a little deeper? 

Ideas from a 'non locksmith' person but all things seen done to gain more time until the inevitable.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2007)

Glad to hear you're in Tim. Personally, I'd bin the old lock and get another 5 lever mortice lock. In the mean time, you could put a heavy duty padlock and hasp on the door (if you've got one loafing around in the 'shop that is) until you replace it - Rob


----------



## CHJ (22 Dec 2007)

woodbloke":1bw3lnkl said:


> ... you could put a heavy duty padlock and hasp on the door (if you've got one loafing around in the 'shop that is) until you replace it - Rob



Only thing with padlocks Rob is that the same stores that sell them also stock the cutters to remove them with ease, as some kind individual proved to us and several neighbors a few years back. :x :x


----------



## Digit (22 Dec 2007)

If the shops are shut put some large wood screws in, none of my burglar friends carries a portable drill in his back pocket that I know of!

Roy.


----------



## nhughz (22 Dec 2007)

Tim it sounds like the bolt tail has worn and the curtain is only partially throwing the bolt. I would replace the lock, if you remove the lock from the mortice and measure the case size (2.5" or 3") i can supply you with one at trade price but sadly not until after Christmas now.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2007)

CHJ":nv2ugrqw said:


> woodbloke":nv2ugrqw said:
> 
> 
> > ... you could put a heavy duty padlock and hasp on the door (if you've got one loafing around in the 'shop that is) until you replace it - Rob
> ...



Chas - you may well be right, but it would be interesting to see what a casual thief might do to this set up:







It's a 5 lever mortice lock with a heavy duty Yale hasp (the silver c/s heads are bolts, not screws) with a respectable Chubb padlock - Rob


----------



## OLD (22 Dec 2007)

That hasp has been installed incorrectly all screw heads should be covered when its locked but its easy to fix.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2007)

OLD":2ycvffjz said:


> That hasp has been installed incorrectly all screw heads should be covered when its locked but its easy to fix.



You're quite correct but the smaller staple is fixed with 2" brass screws and the silver cs heads are bolt-head that go right thru' the door frame and are fixed on the inside with nuts and washers so I don't think it's going to be removed in a hurry...hopefully - Rob :ho2


----------



## nhughz (22 Dec 2007)

I would swap them for coach bolts though........less tempting on scally eyes :roll: 

And an outward opening lock guard would be a nice edition to that 5 lever sashlock, cheap and effective. You could of course upgrade the 5 lever to a 5 lever BS3621 sashlock and.........ok i should stop now :lol:


----------



## 9fingers (22 Dec 2007)

nhughz":i956f1bq said:


> I would swap them for coach bolts though........less tempting on scally eyes :roll:
> 
> And an outward opening lock guard would be a nice edition to that 5 lever sashlock, cheap and effective. You could of course upgrade the 5 lever to a 5 lever BS3621 sashlock and.........ok i should stop now :lol:



Not a lot of point in upgrading locks with windows in the building IHMO

Bob


----------



## CHJ (22 Dec 2007)

I'm afraid the Chub lock and hasp is a matter of a fraction of a second with the appropriate croppers Rob, and the Mortice lock is only as good as the wood surrounding it. At least have a steel plate fixed on the outside of door and Striker area to forestall the easy splintering of the wood. 

The fact that the door will look a mess when they have finished is of no consequence to friends of the tool recycling brigade.


----------



## Digit (22 Dec 2007)

> The fact that the door will look a mess when they have finished is of no consequence to friends of the tool recycling brigade.


Unfortunately too true I'm afraid. Very loud alarms and automatic lights plus a large dog and a 6ft 2in son is what I use.
So far it's seemed to have worked. 8)


----------



## tim (22 Dec 2007)

Taken the offending lock apart. Problem seems to be the outer most striker which appears to be riding up the lock body holding pins and jamming. Took them apart and found sawdust between which will not have helped. Cleaned everything and gave a good dose of PTFE spray and all seems fine but I found another lock and have put that in instead.

Rob - Wouldn't the burglars just go through the glass in your door? 

Cheers all

Tim


----------



## Smudger (22 Dec 2007)

I like that photo. Really nice contrast of textures and colours, and good adaptation of the rule of thirds.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2007)

Tim wrote:


> Rob - Wouldn't the burglars just go through the glass in your door?


Tim, true...one of the things I intend to do in the New Year is to fix some steel bars across the windows. Windows are all double glazed, same as in the house - Rob


----------



## Woodmagnet (22 Dec 2007)

Smudger":189pl7r3 said:


> I like that photo. Really nice contrast of textures and colours, and good adaptation of the rule of thirds.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam (23 Dec 2007)

woodbloke":1j390jk2 said:


> Chas - you may well be right, but it would be interesting to see what a casual thief might do to this set up:



My first instinct was smash the window!

I've put bars behind my windows, I got the local metal suppliers to cut it all to length first to make it easy for me!

Adam


----------



## Shultzy (23 Dec 2007)

I've put heavy shutter in front of my windows, hopefully a reasonable deterrent.


----------



## dickm (23 Dec 2007)

A sheet of weldmesh screwed inside is another option. My last workshop had an openable weldmesh "window" inside the main opening window. At least it looked a bit more secure against casual window breakers, but it never got tested for real. The local low-life were much more interested in the (so we were told!) million pound stash of cannabis in the barn up the road. :?


----------



## 3saintsmark (10 Aug 2013)

Came across this site, looking to free-up a Chubb 3G11E lock where the levels had jammed with the door locked. I can confirm that a few blows with a soft mallet above the lock did the trick. Thanks for the tip.


----------

